# Standing the test of time :)



## KZOR (27/1/17)

I see mods come and go under the classified section. Mods that have been elevated on release but then finding it's place in the corner for the homeless a few weeks or months later.
I have sold my share of mods but have a few that have become deserving of a long term partnership.
Would be interesting to learn what other members have come to cherish. Absolutely certain that REO's will be abundantly present. 
Must only include mods which will only be sold when the financial situation forces your hand.

Mine is as follows :

1) Therion DNA75 from lost vapes
2) Hotcig R150
3) Snowwolf mini
4) Sheamus mech
5) Gunmetal black Alien

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (27/1/17)

Nice thread @KZOR !

I have not tried to buy every mod that comes out but have bought a fair share. My buying has slowed a lot in the past year or so. I have tended to wait a bit and see which mods "endure" before buying - so I have generally been happy with my purchases.

These are the mods I use most that I would likely never part with

Reos - going for over two years without a hitch. Reliable. 
MVP2 - my wife annexed both of them. These are going now for well over two years, first with me then with her for about a year
Hotcig 150 abalone - it just looks so pretty to me and has performed very nicely. 6 months
Istick50 - about two years and going strong. Marvellous battery life
Istick20 - also about two years. Ultra compact for the Evod.
Minikin 1.5 - a recent addition - only a few months - i love the size, handfeel and fire button.
I have several other mods that I use frequently but i suppose they mightt be replaced at some point or another because. Am not as attached to them as the above.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/17)

1. Hellfire Phantom (love this so much I have another inbound)
2. Black Rose because it's the right size and I have fallen in love with the colour of the wood resin combo
3. More than a few REO's that will never leave me ever
4. My Stab Wood Shamus (Don't use it much but it's a keeper for life)
5. My Sigelei 30 watt Tube mod with the Russian 91% on top (because it was my first really decent vape of my life)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia (27/1/17)

Mine:
REOS
Therion 75 BFs
Noisy Cricket v2
Hohm Slice
Fooksies
Minikin 1.5
Target Mini stealthy
Picos

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie (27/1/17)

Mine:
Snowwolf Mini
YiHi SX Mini
Leprechaun
Yihi Q Mini
Kodama
Athena Pride

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (27/1/17)

Silver said:


> Nice thread @KZOR !
> 
> I have not tried to buy every mod that comes out but have bought a fair share. My buying has slowed a lot in the past year or so. I have tended to wait a bit and see which mods "endure" before buying - so I have generally been happy with my purchases.
> 
> ...




@Silver Istick 50 does have an excellent battery life. 

Mines are

Hohm slice
Istick 50
Istick 120
and my recently acquired minikin 2

For me its all about battery life so these fit my vape style

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (27/1/17)

Eleaf iStickTC60W, little bugger won't break

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/1/17)

1.) Definitely Reo - it is my pride and joy, but has seen more floors than a toddler.
2.) Innokin MVP2 - it no longer suits my vaping style, and I messed up the 510, but it still works perfectly. If all else fails, I know I can still put an Evod tank on her, and I am good to go.
3.) eVic VTC mini - what a trooper. Never misses a beat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (27/1/17)

* Joyetech Cuboid
Dont own much or know a lot about the diff manufacturers.
Bought a 2nd hand Joyetech Cuboid from the forum. Sold it and had so much regret so I got another one recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (27/1/17)

I can certainly relate to “the test of time” @KZOR, and see it as being quite short with many folks who soon resell the gear. 

My vape journey (soon to be 4 years) has seen a long list of endless new mods, atty’s, specialty tools, lab gear, supplies and other vape related gear bought. And almost all of it authentic gear because I am not a fan at all of supporting those clone authentics. What it hasn’t seen is any of it being resold because I choose not to deal with the hassles of reselling anything in today’s world, especially on line. So “The Box” is quite full of gear (actually several boxes) that was used for a relatively short period of time, or was not even used at all.

The path to find my perfect vape was heavily influenced by finding the right gear for my vaping style; learning what my preferred flavor profiles were via DIY; and becoming an expert at building for them to my personal tastes in whatever gear they were ran in. I learned how to make all of them perform to the best of their ability, but the best of their ability varied widely for my uses. There were bright stars along the way though that to me are the best of their kind, or were at least the best available at the time. Even so my list of irreplaceable gear is a short one that includes mechs holding two spots and regulated one.

#1 The Reos have held the top spot for about 2.5 years, and it will always belong to them. I knew about them but intentionally ignored them for about a year before because I didn’t want to “vape a box” in my tube mod days. Head count is at 32, but I had bought another that was traded for a Chalice II. And along with them comes only a few specific bf RDA’s out of the many that I have. Most noteworthy to me are my 8 Nuppin’s, 4 O-16’s, 2 2013 Cyclones, 8 RM2’s and an IGO-S, all set up for DLH’s (why the MTL 7 Chalice’s and Hornet are not included despite being well made gear). A possible new contender is the Hadaly’s (the only 22mm bf RDA’s of all those bought that I have ever been impressed with).

#2 Goes to all my VapourArt GP gear that replaced all my ProVari and other tube mod gear. The 10 GP PAPS and a Piccolo, all the Herons & Spheroids and the SnP’s with By Leo Sophia’s driving them.

#3 This spot is a new one for me since coming to this forum last March. It is shared by my 2 Minikin’s, 2 Sig’s and 4 Pico’s… and their 6 Avocado’s, 3 Merlin’s and 6 Serpent’s. Irreplaceable would probably be the Minikin VGOD/Black Avocado 24, Gold Sig/Merlin Limited Gold Edition, and a couple of the Pico’s with a couple of Avocado G’s and a couple of Serpent 22’s... and probably a Hadaly to use on any of these TC mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## andro (27/1/17)

reuleaux dna 200
vaporshark dna 200 
reos (mini grand and wood)
provari
snowwolf mini 
pwm ( hexohm and antz)
few others mech

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (27/1/17)

KZOR said:


> I see mods come and go under the classified section. Mods that have been elevated on release but then finding it's place in the corner for the homeless a few weeks or months later.
> I have sold my share of mods but have a few that have become deserving of a long term partnership.
> Would be interesting to learn what other members have come to cherish. Absolutely certain that REO's will be abundantly present.
> Must only include mods which will only be sold when the financial situation forces your hand.
> ...


A few of the mods that go back a couple of years or so that still see use in my collection are the IPV 4,SMY God mod 180s and my first"real"mod the Kbox.


----------

